# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. dvgray-ի, Բարեկամի և ivy-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

dvgray-ը սկսում է, Բարեկամը` շարունակում. իսկ ivy-ն` ավարտում:

----------


## dvgray

Նան բացեց աչքերը դժվարությամբ, դժկամությամբ…   :Sad: : Ավարտվե՜ց  :LOL: : ավարտվեց  :Sad: 
Երկար սպասված Առաջին համբույրը այլևս պատմություն է: Ու վե՞րջ: 
Քաշում էր Նաուհին իր շունչը, կանգնեցնում շնչառությունը  :Wink: :
Բայց հավես էր  :Blush: …

Ու ոնց հաջողացրեց համբուրել իրեն  :LOL:   … այն պահին,երբ ինքը ոգևորված պատնում էր Նաուհուն իր վերջին "հայտնագործած" "տեսության" մասին, որի համաձայն  :Shok: 
Իսկ ի՞ նչ էր պատմում  :Think:  … բայց հավես էր: մի հատ էլ ինքը չբռնի՞ գրկի ու համբուրի Նաուհում: իսկ նա ճիշտ կհասկա՞:
…
…
"ոհո՜՜՜… ես անգամ  ինչ գլխապտույտ առաջացավ մոտս"
…
բայց մի մոմենտ հլա: Ոնց որ հոտ էր գալիս  :Xeloq: :  Հաստատ Նաուհին կամ ստամոքսի պրոբլեմ ունի, կամ էլ փչացած ատամ: Ասի՞ իրեն: Հիմա ա՞սի թե հետո, երբ կպատմի իր բժիշկ մոր մասին: 
"Բայց ինչ տափուկն եմ ես" - հոշոտում էր հոգին Ինքնագիտակցոթյունը:

Նաուհին նայում էր ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ…
…
ինչու՞ է այդպես կտրում իր լազերային աչոններով իմ հոգին:
…
կարո՞ղ է սա վերջն է: Ու սրանից հետո պրծ: Ամուսնություն: Երեխաներ: Ընտանիք… Ֆլան, ֆստան: "Ի՞նչ Նաուհի, ես ընդամենը 21 տարեկան եմ" - արագ հաշվակեց Նաի գիտակցությունը:
"Բայց ինչ տափուկն եմ ես" - հոշոտում էր հոգին Ինքնագիտակցոթյունը:
"սենց աղջիկ ա ինձ ընտրել, ու ես տափուկ բաներ եմ մտածում"  :Sad: 

"Նաուհուն անմռունչ ուզում էր անձամբ ինքը ՝ Ինքը: Իսկ ես ընկել եմ - երեխա, ընտանիք… ֆլան ֆստան"

Նաուհին պինդ սեղմեց իր ձեռքը, ու քաշեց իրեն առաջ, դեպի այգուց դուրս:, բանուկ փողոց:

 Նաուհին Նաի ձեռքը դրեց իր ուսերին , իսկ ինքը կախվեց Նաի գոտկատեղից:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Նան ասես երազում լիներ: Քայլում էր մեխանիկորեն՝ չզգալով Նաուհու հուժկու մարմնի ծանրությունը, խոշոր մատանիների կոպիտ հպման թողած կապտուկները գոտկատեղին, իսկ ծանրաբույր  շնչառությունը խլացել էր Նայի իրարամերժ, խառը մտքերի հորձանուտում: 
"Ե՞րբ, ո՞նց, ինչի՞  :Sad: ", - ուշքի չէր գալիս Նան:
- Բնակարան ունե՞ս…  :Nyam: -  ասես հեռվից քամին բերեց ձայնային սպասված ալիքները:
- Հա երրորդ մասիվ երկու սենյակ փակ տնտեսական պատշգամբ ավտոտնակ - մեխանիկորեն արտաբերեց Նան՝ հայացքը չշարժելով: 
- Մմմ...  :Mda:   Ո՞ր հարկ: 
- Վերջին… - նվազ հուսոտ հայացքն ուղղեց Նաուհուն Նան: 
Բայց նախավերջինիս աչքերն ավելի ուժգին փայլեցին.
- Հրաշալի  :Rolleyes: :

*"…Դու կարող ես մուրալ սեր, գնել այն, ստանալ նվեր կամ գտնել փողոցում, բայց դու չես կարող գողանալ այն*" - չգիտես որտեղից մտաբերեց Նան, ու ամուր սեղմեց տան պատի մեջ տեղակայված սեյֆի բանալիները գրպանում:
Ու Նան հանկարծ հիշեց իրենց գյուղը, իրեն մանուկ՝ հանդերում վազելիս, իրենց հարևանի քոթոթին, որը նենց մռութ ոսկոր էր խժռում…  :Love:  
Նային սկսեց թվալ, որ այս ամենը էլի է եղել, ու էլի հա լինում է ու լինում… "Ու ինչու՞ որևէ մեկը էս մասին չի՛ գրել  :Angry2:  մի գիրք, ձեռնարկ, հանրագիտարան…  ինչու՞ էս ամենը պետք ա նորից կրկնվի ու կրկնվի՛…  :Sad: ":  
- Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, մի անհանգստացի  :Wink:  - Նաուհու հանգիստ, ինչ-որ տեղ մայրական ժպիտը թեթև-փաղաքուշ սահեց Նայի՝ մտքերից խոժոռված ճակատի վրայով ու կանգ առավ աչքերին  :Cool:  
Նան ծուռ ժպտաց ու քորեց ծոծրակը.  իսկ ի՞նչ է եղել որ…  ::}: 
- Գնացի՛նք, - ու վստահ գրկեց Նաուհու լայն գոտկատեղը:
……………
- …դու այստեղ ապրու՞մ ես - փայտյա անհասկանալի ծամածռությունը որմնապահարանի  ապակու հետևում զգուշորեն ետ դնելով ՝ հարցրեց Նաուհին:
- Չէ, միայն քնում  :Blush: 
- …ժամը քանի՞սն ա :
- Չգիտեմ, ինչիդ ա պետք - իր թևերի մեջ օղակեց Նան Նաուհուն, ու նրանց սրտի զարկերը միախառնվեցին…

- Ստո՛պ  :Stop: 
- Ի՞նչ եղավ  :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

– Ախր ի՞նչ ենք անում,– հարցրեց, թե ուղղակի արտասանեց Նաուհին։
Հարցը հռետորական էր, սակայն ինչպես բնորոշ է իր սեռի արժանապատիվ ներկայացուցիչներին, Նան այդ անպատասխան հարցին անմիջապես գտավ հիմնարար պատասխան.
– Անթիվ–անհամար ժպտակներ ենք դնում ու պատրաստվում սեր անել... գոնե մի անգամ։
– Ոչ։
– Ժպտակների՞ն,– վախեցավ Նան։
– Նաև դրանց։
Նան խեղճացավ ու ինքն իրեն մտածեց. «Էսօր սեքս չկա»։ Ու նորից հիշեց իր գյուղը, հանդերը, հարևանի քոթոթին, որը հաճույքով իր ոսկորն էր կրծում ու երբեք ավել–պակաս չէր խոսում։ 
– Դու քո ոսկորից էսօր զրկվեցիր,– հպարտությամբ ու զսպված զայրույթով ասաց Նան։
Նաուհին ոտքից գլուխ չափեց Նայի ոսկրոտ մարմինը՝ բաց չթողնելով ոչ մի ոսկրիկ, բայց ախորժակ այդպես էլ չառաջացավ։ 
«Շուն է պետք պահել»,– մտածեց Նան։
– Ես գնամ...
– Բա ինչո՞ւ համբուրեցիր ինձ, ինչո՞ւ եկար իմ տուն... հետն էլ աչքով–ունքով արեցիր, գայթակղեցիր,– արդեն անզուսպ զայրույթով վրա տվեց Նան։
Նաուհին սկսեց մտածել։ Եվ ինչպես հատուկ է իր սեռի արժանապատիվ ներկայացուցիչներին, մի բուռ անհիմն, խառնիխուռն պատասխաններ գտավ, որոնց ամեն մեկի տակ պատրաստ էր ստորագրել իր հզոր տրամաբանությամն անվրեպ գրիչով։ Բայց ընտրեց դրանցից լավագույնը.
– Այդպես ուզեցի։
Նան մռայլվեց։
– Ինչ հիմար պատմություն ստացվեց...
– Կարևորը՝ պատմվածքը լավը լինի,– փիլիսոփայեց Նաուհին՝ աչքով անելով ինձ ու Բարեկամին՝ կարծես թե մոռանալով Դիվիգրեյի մասին։
– Նորից կտեսնե՞մ քեզ,– մի կողմ դնելով իր հպարտությունը՝ հարցրեց Նան։
– Իհարկե։ Դեռ էլի կգամ...
Նան ոչինչ չհասկացավ։ Բայց ուրախացավ, որ Նաուհին նորից է գալու։
Իսկ Նաուհին, իր խոշոր բարեմասնությունները շարժելով, մոտեցավ դռանը և հանկարծ հիշելով Դիվիգրեյին՝ արագ բացեց պայուսակը՝ միջից հանելով Օրբիտը... Հետո իր անուշաբույր ժպիտը ուղղելով Նայի կողմը՝ նորից շշնջաց.
– Անպայման կգամ։
Նան երջանիկ էր...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ի~նչ լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Շատ լավն էր, շատ սիրուն, պատկերավոր, նուրբ ու հումորով  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

այվ, ժպտակն ինչա՞ :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> այվ, ժպտակն ինչա՞


Երևի թե սմայլիկ։  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երևի թե սմայլիկ։


ես ուրիշ բանի հետ խառնեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ես ուրիշ բանի հետ խառնեցի


Ես էլ էի ուրիշ բանի վրա մտածում, ու ասում էի տեսնես ինչի անթիվ անհամար  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես էլ էի ուրիշ բանի վրա մտածում, ու ասում էի տեսնես ինչի անթիվ անհամար


 :LOL:  հա ինձ էլ անթիվ -անհամարը շփոթացրեց :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> ես ուրիշ բանի հետ խառնեցի





> Ես էլ էի ուրիշ բանի վրա մտածում, ու ասում էի տեսնես ինչի անթիվ անհամար


Ի՞նչ ուրիշ բան։  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ի՞նչ ուրիշ բան։


Պահպանակի  :Smile: 



> Անթիվ–անհամար ժպտակներ ենք դնում ու պատրաստվում սեր անել...


 :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Պահպանակի


Դե կարող եք տենց էլ հասկանալ՝ սմայլիկավոր պահպանակներ։ Շատությունն էլ դե ապահովության համար։  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Արյաաաաաաաա բոց եք 
Էտ ժպտակը այ մարդ հազար բան անցավ մտքովս տնաշեններ  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_լավն եք…_

----------


## Annushka

օրիգինալ էր :Smile:  հատկապես ժպտակները.. սմայլիկներով.... :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> օրիգինալ էր հատկապես ժպտակները.. սմայլիկներով....


Գելիս մտքովս չեմ էլ անցկացրել, որ «ժպտակ» բառը  դա սմայլիկից բացի ուրիշ ձև կընալվի։  :Smile:  Լուրջ, ընդամենը սմայլիկները նկատի ունեի, որոնք շատ էին պատմվածքի մեջ...  :Blush:  Բայց դե որ տենց եք ուզում, թող տենց լինի։  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ լավն էր.....  :Wink: 

Իմ մոտ էլ էր ժպտակը ասոցիացվել պահպանակի հետ, մտածում էի, որ Այվիի հերթական հումորներից էր....  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Փաստորեն միակ մարդը ես էի, որ ժպտակը սմայլիկ էի հասկացել, այ փչացածներ?  :LOL:

----------


## impression

ես էլ էի սմայլիկ հասկացել

----------


## Chuk

Ժպտակներ... ->  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Շատ թեթև էր ու լավ էր կարդացվում: Սկզբից սիրահարվեցի Նաուհուն, հետո հիասթափվեցի, իսկ երրորդ մասում դարձա անտարբեր նրա նկատմամբ  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչի, դուք էլ սեր անելուց առաջ պարտադիր սմայլիկ եք դնում, նոր սկսում?  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ուզում էի կարծիք հայտնել, էն էլ... Կցիտեմ պատմվածքից



> – Ինչ հիմար պատմություն ստացվեց...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պատմվածքի սկիզբն ահագին մառազմատիկ էր, ցաքուցրիվ շարադրանքով (իսկական դիվիգրեյական ոճով  :Jpit: ), ու պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ սկիզբը կարդալով՝ արդեն սկսեցի խղճալ պատմվածքի «հետնորդներին»...  :Wacko:  թե ոնց պիտի տակից դուրս գան, էլի։  :LOL:  Բարեկամը, Դիվիի ոճն ընդհանուր առմամբ պահպանելով հանդերձ, ավելի դիպուկ ու տպավորիչ շարադրանքով շարունակեց։ Ճիշտ է, Դիվիի հատվածի վերջին մասի համար Բարեկամը, իմ կարծիքով, մի քիչ կռուտիտային լուծում տվեց, բայց դե այլ կերպ երևի չէր էլ կարող լինել։  :Jpit:  ivy-ն էլ, էլի ընդհանուր ոճը հնարավորինս պահպանեց, բայց էլի բավական հաջող։ Բայց դե, այնուամենայնիվ, չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել այս մտքին.  :LOL: 



> –Ինչ հիմար պատմություն ստացվեց։


Զուտ որպես պատմություն՝ իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ո՛չ սկիզբն էր մի բան, ո՛չ էլ վերջը։ Դե, սկիզբը հաշվի առնելով, վերջը չէր էլ կարող ավելի լավը լինել։ 

Մի բան էլ... ուզում եք ինձ անտեղի բծախնդիր համարեք, ուզում եք՝ ոչ, բայց Դիվիին մի դիտողություն պիտի անեմ. գոնե ստեղծագործություններ գրելիս հաստատ արժե գրառումն ուղարկելուց առաջ գոնե մի անգամ կարդալ գրածդ, որպեսզի տեքստում տառասխալների ու վրիպակների առատությունից ընթերցողի աչքերը չբռնաբարվեն։  :Wink:

----------


## impression

իսկ ես զայրացած եմ  :Angry2: 
Դիվ, Բարեկամ ու Այվ, էդ դուք ո՞վ դարձաք, որ Նաի  ու Նաուհու տեղը որոշեք՝ ի վերջո ՄԻ ԲԱՆ եղավ էդ բնակարանում, թե ոչ: Հարամչիներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես էլ կարծիք գրեմ  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն դիվիական ոճի առումով, ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում  :LOL: 
դրա համար էլ, ի դեպ, մտա թիմի մեջ  :Wink:  

Իմ մասի հետ կապված, ճիշտն ասած իմ մասը տենց չէի ուզում ավարտել  :Sad:  : Բայց ժամանակ չկար, ու թողեցի էն մասում, ուր հասել էի:
Իսկ ուզում էի ավարտել այսպես.
եթե նկատեցիք, Նաուհին ուրախանում ա, որ Նան վերջին հարկում ա ապրում, իսկ դա պատահական չէր  :Wink:  շատ գլուխ չտանեմ, ուզում էի, որ Նաուհին իրականում լիներ space agent, ու Նաին փախցնեին տանեին այլմոլորակայինները…
ու տեղ կսկսվեր այվիի մասը, որը հենց այվիի կատարմամբ շատ հետաքրքիր էր լինելու   :Nyam:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ժպտակներ... ->   
>  Սկզբից սիրահարվեցի Նաուհուն, հետո հիասթափվեցի, իսկ երրորդ մասում դարձա անտարբեր նրա նկատմամբ


փաստորեն ճիշտ պատմվածք էր  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր գրվածքների հեղինակներից:
Բարեկամի էտյուդը հիասքանչ էր: Հիանալի: Աֆոյնայի մեծ, դարակազմիկ հոտը զգացի  :Love: : 
…
ivy - ի հետ մի քիչ չէր լինելու: Ես դա զգում էր  :Blush: : Մի երկու տեղ ինձ ընկերական ապտակեց  /  :Smile:  / ու այդքանը, մնացածում գրում էր, ու դրան զուգահեռ արտահայտում իր բողոքը… Հիշու՞մ եք Բելմոնդոյի այն ֆիլմը, երբ նա գիրք էր գրում Ջեյմս Բոնդի մասին  :LOL:  : Շատ նմանացրի :
մի խոսքով  էսթետի բողոքը, որը սխալմամբ ընկերոջը բան է խոսք տվել ու հետո ստիպված է  եղել զբաղվել իր չսիրած գործով, մոմենտի տակ, ընկերոջ խաթեր, որ խոսք է տվել  :Think: 
Մեռսի  :Smile: 
…
Շնորհակալ եմ նրանց, ովքեր իմ գրածը որպես ստեղծագործություն չեն ընկալել: Էս էտպեսին չեմ  :Smile: : Արվեստում ես ընդամենը սպառող եմ` User : Սա ընդամենն խաղարկություն է, որտեղ ֆուտբոլասերն ու ֆուտբոլիստը միասին ֆուտբոլ են խաղում… ու դրանով նախ ավելի մոտենում ու ջերմանում: Լինում ա չէ՞ որ երբ կողքիտ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ կա, ու դու էլ համարյա թե խաղալ չգիտես, կարող ես ինչ անպատասխանատու բան ասես ՝ անես, համարելով որ ֆուտբոլիստը դրությունը մեկ ա կփրկի  :Smile: 
…
Ուլուանա, ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, և միշտ ուշադրությամբ լսում /երբեմն նաև կատարում  :Smile: /: Ես չեմ ստեղծագործել. որովհետև ստեղծագործելը ամեն մեկի բանը չի, ինչպես ասենք ստեղծագործությունը լսել ու գնահատելը ամեն մեկի բանը չի: Սա քեզ չի վերաբերվում: Կուզենայի, որ այսպիսի բաներին նայենք իմ ասած ֆուտբոլի անալոգով: Ման չգայինք այն, ինչ սկզբունքորեն չի կարող լինի կոնկրետ իմ մոտ  :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա, ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, և միշտ ուշադրությամբ լսում /երբեմն նաև կատարում /: Ես չեմ ստեղծագործել. որովհետև ստեղծագործելը ամեն մեկի բանը չի, ինչպես ասենք ստեղծագործությունը լսել ու գնահատելը ամեն մեկի բանը չի: Սա քեզ չի վերաբերվում: Կուզենայի, որ այսպիսի բաներին նայենք իմ ասած ֆուտբոլի անալոգով: Ման չգայինք այն, ինչ սկզբունքորեն չի կարող լինի կոնկրետ իմ մոտ :


Հասկանում եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում սա Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն է, պատմվածքն էլ ստեղծագործություն է, ու եթե դու հանձն ես առել մասնակցել դրան, ապա ենթադրվում է, որ պիտի հնարավորինս աշխատես անել դրա համար պահանջվող կամ ինքնին ենթադրվող ամեն ինչ, իսկ կոնկրետ գրառումն ուղարկելուց առաջ կարդալն ու տառասխալ–վրիպակներից խուսափելն իրականում մեծ զոհողություն չի ու, մեր մեջ ասած, ստեղծագործելու ունակության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ընդամենը, իմ տեսանկյունից, քո գրածն ընթերցողի նկատմամբ հարգանքի դրսևորման մի մաս է կազմում։ Եթե մարդը, հատկապես իմանալով, որ առանց ստուգելու գրելու դեպքում սխալներ է թույլ տալիս, միևնույն է, ալարում է մի անգամ կարդալ ու ստուգել նախքան ուղարկելը, ապա ես դա ընկալում եմ այսպես. չի ուզում իրեն նեղություն տալ՝ մի քանի րոպե ծախսելով ստուգելու վրա, որի հետևանքով բազմաթիվ ընթերցողներ իր գրածը կարդալիս նյարդայնանում են։

Ինչևէ, պատմություն դարձավ...  :Xeloq:  Ճիշտն ասած՝ հեչ չէի ուզենա էս թեմայում էսքան խորանալ, բայց որ գրեցիր, չէի կարող չպատասխանել։ Ուղղակի դա իմ ընկալումն է, նաև գիտեմ, որ ուրիշ շատերի, ուղղակի ոչ բոլորն են արտահայտվում։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ինձ ամենաշատը dvgray–ի մասը դուր եկավ։ :Smile:  Ու լրիվ դիվիական էր  :Jpit:  Հավեսն էր։




> Ու ոնց հաջողացրեց համբուրել իրեն   … այն պահին,երբ ինքը ոգևորված պատնում էր Նաուհուն իր վերջին "հայտնագործած" "տեսության" մասին, որի համաձայն 
> Իսկ ի՞ նչ էր պատմում  … բայց հավես էր: մի հատ էլ ինքը չբռնի՞ գրկի ու համբուրի Նաուհում: իսկ նա ճիշտ կհասկա՞:


Էս մասը վաբշե դիպուկ էր :LOL:  Բայց հավես չկա բացատրեմ, թե հատկապես ինչը։

Այ եթե Բարեկամի ժամանակը հերիքեր ու գրեր նենց ոնց որ նախատեսել էր, պիտի որ Ivy–ի մասը ահագին հետաքրքիր ստացվեր։  :Smile:  Մի խոսքով պատմության շարունակությունն ինձ համար ձանձրալի էր ընդհանուր առմամբ։ 

Հ. Գ.
Դիվ, բայց իսկականից տառասխալների վրա քեփլտալը պատկերից հա դուրս էր գցում։

----------


## Yellow Raven

dvgray-ը մյուսներին ընենց կացության մեջ էր գցել,որ տակից դուրս գալը շատ բարդ խնդիր էր:  :LOL:  Մասամբ ստացվեց,ապրեք :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նաուհու քաշի կտրուկ ավելացումը մի քիչ արհեստական էր  :Smile:  Բայց դե մարդ ես  :Smile:  Նյութափոխանակությունա, բանա  :Smile: 
Շարունակություններն էնքան էլ սահուն չէին ոնց որ թե..

Բայց դե վատը չէր  :Smile:  Հումորը տեղն եր  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ իմ կարծիքը գրեմ։ 
Դիվի մասից մի քիչ լարվեցի ու ճիշտն ասած՝ հույս ունեի, որ Բարեկամը հնարավորինս կփոխեր իրավիճակը։  :Smile:  Բայց տեսնելով, որ Բարեկամը նույն ոճով է շարունակել, հետն էլ էդ անիմաստ սմայլիկները չի պակասեցրել, արդեն զայրացա։  :Smile: 
Իմ գրածը հենց զայրույթ էր ու մի քիչ էլ ծաղր ստացված պատմվածքի հանդեպ։
Ահագին ուրախացա, որ գոնե մեկը դա նկատել էր։  :Jpit: 




> ivy - ի հետ մի քիչ չէր լինելու: Ես դա զգում էր : Մի երկու տեղ ինձ ընկերական ապտակեց  /  / ու այդքանը, մնացածում գրում էր, ու դրան զուգահեռ արտահայտում իր բողոքը… Հիշու՞մ եք Բելմոնդոյի այն ֆիլմը, երբ նա գիրք էր գրում Ջեյմս Բոնդի մասին  : Շատ նմանացրի :
> մի խոսքով  էսթետի բողոքը, որը սխալմամբ ընկերոջը բան է խոսք տվել ու հետո ստիպված է  եղել զբաղվել իր չսիրած գործով, մոմենտի տակ, ընկերոջ խաթեր, որ խոսք է տվել 
> Մեռսի


Մի խոսքով, հեչ լավ եռյակ չէր։  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

այվ, սմայլիկների օգտագործումը այսպես ասած ռեժիսուրայա  :Wink:  թատերականացում: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, էս պռոյեկտում ամենապատասխանատուն առաջին գրողն ա, ինչ ոճով սկսեց՝ պետք ա շարունակես, այլապես անկապություն կդառնա: Ու եթե անկապությամբ ա սկսվել, ուրեմն անկապությամբ էլ պետք ա շարունակես, որ անկապություն չդառնա  :Wink: 
Կոնկրետ դիվիի ոճը լավ էլ օրիգինալ ա, ես մոտավորապես տենց մի բան էլ սպասում էի, ուղղակի պետք էր նույն լադի տակ շարունակել, թե ինչքանով ստացվեց, եսիմ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, *էս պռոյեկտում ամենապատասխանատուն առաջին գրողն ա, ինչ ոճով սկսեց՝ պետք ա շարունակես*, այլապես անկապություն կդառնա: Ու եթե անկապությամբ ա սկսվել, ուրեմն անկապությամբ էլ պետք ա շարունակես, որ անկապություն չդառնա 
> Կոնկրետ դիվիի ոճը լավ էլ օրիգինալ ա, ես մոտավորապես տենց մի բան էլ սպասում էի, ուղղակի պետք էր նույն լադի տակ շարունակել, թե ինչքանով ստացվեց, եսիմ


Համաձայն չեմ, թե առաջին գրողի ոճը պետք է պահպանել։ Այս պրոյեկտի ամբողջ համն ու հոտն էլ հենց այն է, որ ամեն մարդ իր ձևով է շարունակում՝ միևնույն ժամանակ փորձելով ամբողջական պատմվածք ստանալ։ Այլապես կստացվի նմանակում. ով առաջին սկսեց, նրա ոճին էլ մյուսները նմանակում են, ինչը իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ հաճելի բան չի. գոնե ընթերցողի տեսանկյունից։ Երբ երեք հեղինակներ են, ես՝ որպես ընթերցող, ամեն մեկի գրածում ուզում եմ հենց նրա ձեռագիրը տեսնել ու հաճույյք ստանալ երեք տարբեր ձեռագրերով կազմված պատմվածքը կարդալուց։ Ինչն իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ էր ստացվել  Չուկի, Ուլուանայի ու տեսիլքի մոտ։ Ոչ Ուլուանան, ոչ տեսիլքը Չուկի ոճով չէին գրել. պատմվածքն էլ շատ հաջող էր ստացվել։ Օրինակ՝ Ուլուանայի մասը կարդալիս, ես հենց իրեն էի էնտեղ տեսնում, ոչ թե Չուկի ոճը։ 
Հիմա նրանից, որ դու պահպանել ես Դիվի ոճն ու «լադը», չեմ կարող ասել, թե պատմվածքը շահել է։

----------

